# C2 logo



## cody12 (Jun 2, 2018)

Has anyone seen a C2 with the Surefire logo engraved upside down? When reading the logo the clip should be on top. What does anybody know about this? I've seen one, so I know they exist. Thanks


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 2, 2018)

Both my C2 Emersons had the logo "upside down" but that is surely because of the additional laser etching of the Emerson logo. Don´t know anything about regulat C2s and it doesn´t really matter to me to be hoest.


----------

